# Graphic Design Print/Web Serivces



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

I am posting this for a close family friend. If you need graphic design, web design please consider HM Graphic Design.

http://www.hmgraphicdesign.com/

_"Professional freelance graphic design, when and where you need it!
Specializing in all print graphics; newspaper and magazine ads, direct marketing, brochures, forms, flyers, logo design, business cards, web animation and more. Working locally in Fort Lauderdale Florida or nationwide."_


----------

